# ID Help Please



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

I bought this guy from the mixed african cichlids, tank at petsmart, but i have no idea what he is

http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/6122/1004502ym8.jpg (one on the left)

http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/8990/1004503jy9.jpg (one in the middle)

The only fish that he looks like is this, any one have an idea of what it is?

http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=wolfcichlid


----------



## pro zac (Apr 24, 2008)

i have one that is similar to that i was told when i bought mine that is was a victorian hap female, but i am still learning about the fish that i have in my tank so hopefully someone else can help!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Wolf Cichlid is Parachromis dovii
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=6
You have your hands full if its one of those.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

24Tropheus said:


> Wolf Cichlid is Parachromis dovii
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=6
> You have your hands full if its one of those.


I hope it is not, if it is than i have to return him (her)


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

Really need better pictures, but I highly doubt a dovii would accidentally get mixed into a tank of africans.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

A little bit better

http://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1004509yy5.jpg

http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1004510xy3.jpg


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

It isn't a female victorian.
Kevin


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

So what is it? I really need to know within like 3 days so i can take it back, after 8 days im SOL


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Might be a juvie malawi hap of some sort.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Any specifics?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I do believe it is a Parachromis. Whichever species, not something you want mixed in a community cichlid tank.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/aq ... pawn5.html

Yeah mate, you were right, last pic looks EXACTLY like my fish. Dang, i have to return it,


----------

